# Faint line on a test - but could this be caused by ovulation?



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Ladies I have to ask for some sanity check please. 

I've just done a test because my last period was very short, strange type of aches and then I've been feeling a bit weird....I hated myself for giving in but I grabbed the last stick from my 
IVF supplies and had only the smallest amount of wee to be able to test! 

It was a CB normal one, where you have to get a cross. There is the faintest sign of the line that makes the cross. Normally, when I am BFN I see absolutely nothing except the other line.

Could this be caused by ovulation?

Do I test again today? My hopes are up, despite everything....


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

You can't get a positive hpt with ov as it only goes positive in the presence of the preg hormone.  I would test again in the am with first wee.  I have never had a positive preg test unless I was preg.  If it showed up in the timeframe too, looks positive.  I had the faintest of faint positives with my DD, threw it in my bag in disgust, then thought hold on a min was that something? It was a pos and turned out I was only 10dpo!

Good luck, sounds good to me!

Strawbs x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Strawbs, I think maybe it is just a trick of the light, but hoping not. will test again in the morning or if I can stand it will wait til Friday morning! x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Yogabunny, you can get a false negative, but not a false positive.... hope this helps - have you retested this morning?

Best of luck
Sheila


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you ladies, I did a first response test this morning and is a definite BFN.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry yogabunny to see this

strawbs xxx


----------

